
Everyone will be a developer - sahawneh
https://medium.com/dusthq/everyone-will-be-a-developer-cfe18319e39f
======
curtisblaine
> Dust’s mission is to build a future where the world can launch 10,000
> startups every day

== a dystopia to fight.

